# Should I go to court to contest this ticket? UPDATE Court was today!!!



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

I got a speeding ticket this morning from a State Trooper.  I was going 74 in a 65, no getting around that.  The officer clocked me in a 65 zone.  In the 2 or 3 miles it took him to mobilize and catch up with me, we passed into a 55 zone.  The actual stop happened in the 55 zone.  He put 74 in a 55 on the ticket. Here are my questions.

1. should I document my case with maps and my eye witnesses affidavits, and go to court to try and get the infraction dropped from 19 over to 9 over? $$$$$

2. Should I move the case be dismissed because the officer was unaware of the speed limit in the area he was patrolling?

3. Does anyone know where I can get GADOT speed limit maps?

By the way, the officer was polite, I was polite, no complaints there. He was just trying to do his job.


----------



## germag (Aug 21, 2010)

When he finally caught up with you, had you slowed down to a speed commensurate with the new speed zone, or were you still driving like you were in a 65? Where you saw him first was just where he first clocked you...he might have clocked you again in the 55.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 21, 2010)

I say fight it!!!!  The LEO's rely on us rolling over and taking it you know where. If he loses a case due to his sloppyness I'm sure his superiors will sharpen him up. Prepare as much as you can, maps, photos, if you can't find the speed maps blow up a map and mark it your self along with supporting pictures, Good Luck and report back on how it goes.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a very very very very close relative that works for cobb county sheriffs office, and they sheriff actually sent out a memo to all the employees that during the month of august there running a ticket marathon of sorts to make up for lost govt funds and for all the employees to be careful while driving in the county


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

germag said:


> When he finally caught up with you, had you slowed down to a speed commensurate with the new speed zone, or were you still driving like you were in a 65? Where you saw him first was just where he first clocked you...he might have clocked you again in the 55.



I slowed down as soon as I saw him.  I saw him pull out in my rear view, and I knew he was coning for me, so I slowed down to the speed limit immediately.  When I saw the 55 zone coming up, I slowed to 55.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> I have a very very very very close relative that works for cobb county sheriffs office, and they sheriff actually sent out a memo to all the employees that during the month of august there running a ticket marathon of sorts to make up for lost govt funds and for all the employees to be careful while driving in the county



I hear you, this was a state trooper in another county.


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 21, 2010)

All the radar or any other method does is to prove you broke the speed limit.  It makes no difference if you were doing 75 in a 65 or a 55 zone, in both cases you broke the speed limit law.  All your maps and such just show that you were speeding.  All you are doing is proving their case for them.  No matter what you do you are still proving your guilt.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 21, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> I got a speeding ticket this morning from a State Trooper.  I was going 74 in a 65, no getting around that.  The officer clocked me in a 65 zone.  In the 2 or 3 miles it took him to mobilize and catch up with me, we passed into a 55 zone.  The actual stop happened in the 55 zone.  He put 74 in a 55 on the ticket. Here are my questions.
> 
> 1. should I document my case with maps and my eye witnesses affidavits, and go to court to try and get the infraction dropped from 19 over to 9 over? $$$$$
> 
> ...



And when you say that the judge will probably say "OK, since you admit to that, I'll drop it to 74 in a 65 and find you guilty" and give you the appropriate fine. 

Seen it many times. 

The most recent example went like this"

Speeder "Judge, he wrote me for 90 in a 65, but I wasn't going that fast"

Judge "how fast were you going?"

SPeeder "I was only going about 75"

Judge "well then I find you guilty of speeding at 75 in a 65 zone. Fine is XXXX dollars, pay the clerk" 

Speeder:  

cop: 



T


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> All the radar or any other method does is to prove you broke the speed limit.  It makes no difference if you were doing 75 in a 65 or a 55 zone, in both cases you broke the speed limit law.  All your maps and such just show that you were speeding.  All you are doing is proving their case for them.  No matter what you do you are still proving your guilt.



I am not denying that I was going 74 mph.  There is a big difference between 9 over and 19 over.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

Throwback said:


> And when you say that the judge will probably say "OK, since you admit to that, I'll drop it to 74 in a 65 and find you guilty" and give you the appropriate fine.
> 
> Seen it many times.
> 
> T



That would be an agreeable outcome.  I was speeding, just not agregiously as I have been accused of.


----------



## germag (Aug 21, 2010)

Throwback said:


> And when you say that the judge will probably say "OK, since you admit to that, I'll drop it to 74 in a 65 and find you guilty" and give you the appropriate fine.
> 
> Seen it many times.
> 
> T



The way I read it, that's all he's looking for....being charged with the offense he actually committed.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 21, 2010)

It does make a difference whether it was 9 mph or 19 mph over the posted limit for points and insurance.  If it is truly an error I would try to contact the officer first and see if he will reduce it to 9 mph.  Admit you agree you were speeding but you were in a 55 zone at the time and not 65.  If that doesn't get you anywhere, I would go to court and meet with the solicitor.  They will probably make a deal or drop it completely.


----------



## COYOTE X (Aug 21, 2010)

It happens often. Sometimes you get caught. Pay the fine for the crime you are gulty of. Cowboy up!. .....coyote x


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 21, 2010)

i'd say at least TRY to get it knocked down...especially if you weren't actually going that fast ......

i got one ticket for 10 over...and one, like you, for 19 over...about $160 difference in the two...


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 21, 2010)

COYOTE X said:


> It happens often. Sometimes you get caught. Pay the fine for the crime you are gulty of. Cowboy up!. .....coyote x



I want to pay the fine for the crime I am guilty of, not the one I am accused of.  Did you read the thread?


----------



## germag (Aug 21, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> I am not denying that I was going 74 mph.  There is a big difference between 9 over and 19 over.



Yeah, I'd document my case and go plead it.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 21, 2010)

COYOTE X said:


> It happens often. Sometimes you get caught. Pay the fine for the crime you are gulty of. Cowboy up!. .....coyote x



There is a difference between admitting guilt and getting the screws put to you. He wants to pay the fine just not the fine for the extra 10mph. 

I say fight it. Like some else said talk to the cop then the solicitor and if that doesn't work take your maps, pics, and GPS coordinates to the judge.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fight it.  He was wrong.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> I have a very very very very close relative that works for cobb county sheriffs office, and they sheriff actually sent out a memo to all the employees that during the month of august there running a ticket marathon of sorts to make up for lost govt funds and for all the employees to be careful while driving in the county



that sound like leo just protecting us.................no just job security

if you are not gulity fight it


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fight it down to the 74 in a 65. 19 over is reckless driving - more points off your license, higher insurance, etc.. 9 over is speeding. The fine should also be less.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 22, 2010)

As others have said,when and if you fight it ( I would since the insurance company will jack your rate),be prepared to pay the 9mph over ticket...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 22, 2010)

The folks are right about the impact on insurance. A city cop cited me for a traffic violation, he was completely wrong and I told him the frivilous citation would impact my insurance. He told me it wouldn't as it was a city citation. He was wrong!

I called the clerk to check on the fine to send and was considering fighting the ticket as I honestly felt he was wrong. The clerk chuckled and told me "we dont lose traffic cases." I payed the fine, why waste my time in a kangaroo court.

In your case be ready to pay as you knew your were 9 mph over, FYI this will likely include court fees.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 22, 2010)

imho... you should pay for what you did, but not the officers mistake. i DONT have 1st hand exp in the difference in a 10mph difference. i would guess there is a pretty big difference in the fines.. AND ON YOUR INSURANCE!

be honest, tell the judge...

as someone noted, he may just say... ok... this instead of that... BUT!!! 

I would also ask the judge if the officer will be dealt with for filing a false report??? if he doesn't know the speed limit where he is trapping, maybe he should be fired. be prepared to prove he read you in the 65, show it, then review the ticket.


----------



## Pat Tria (Aug 22, 2010)

He got 'ya.....you saw him coming after 'ya, you slowed down and pulled over. The ticket should be written for the reason why he pulled you over in the first place.  I'd show up in court.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 22, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> There is a difference between admitting guilt and getting the screws put to you. He wants to pay the fine just not the fine for the extra 10mph.
> 
> I say fight it. Like some else said talk to the cop then the solicitor and if that doesn't work take your maps, pics, and GPS coordinates to the judge.



Take it to the Solicitor and have them lower/correct the charge. Let them know you just want to do the right thing without the expense of a jury trial. Best to work it out with the Solicitor before the trial date.
Never walk into a courtroom without first knowing what the outcome will be. 
Good luck


----------



## golffreak (Aug 22, 2010)

merc123 said:


> Fight it.  He was wrong.



So was he.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 22, 2010)

you need to go find that state patrol officer and slap him around a few times and see if he will tear up the ticket


----------



## germag (Aug 22, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Take it to the Solicitor and have them lower/correct the charge. Let them know you just want to do the right thing without the expense of a jury trial. Best to work it out with the Solicitor before the trial date.
> Never walk into a courtroom without first knowing what the outcome will be.
> Good luck



I know that, Cherokee County at least, the County Solicitors are there before traffic court begins for that very reason, and they will speak to anyone who wants to speak to them about their case. Show up a little early and you'll have time to try to bargain with them.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 22, 2010)

golffreak said:


> So was he.



So if I were to sue you for a widget that wasn't what it said it was and told the judge that the value of it was $3,000 but was really $300 would you want to pay $300 or $3,000 in damages?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I am at least goin to try to get it lowered to the correct charge, and will pay that fine.

A few of you suggested contacting the officer to discuss the situation.  How do I go about that?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 22, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.  I am at least goin to try to get it lowered to the correct charge, and will pay that fine.
> 
> A few of you suggested contacting the officer to discuss the situation.  How do I go about that?



That's a complete waste of time.  Once the ticket is written, he won't change it for his own mother.  Too much potential flack.  I'd be totally surprised if the officer will even talk to you.

Best thing to do is approach the judge about reducing it.  Most judges are agreeable to doing so.  In smaller counties, where traffic matters are handled by the probate judge, you can stop by and discuss it with the judge before the court date, and save some time.


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 22, 2010)

It may make your ego feel better, but in the end on the record all it is going go show is you were guilty of speeding.  What you are doing is called a fools errand, and also there is nothing that says the judge has to fine you so many dollars per over the limit - he/she may just become aggravated at your wasting the courts time and instead of fining you a hundred and something the judge fines you three or four hundred.  Seen that happen.  If you are going to argue semantics with the court, just be prepared to pay for the privileged.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Aug 22, 2010)

For the original poster :Ted- yes, I`d go to court,simply because if it happened exactly as you say, to do otherwise is an injustice to yourself and higher rates you`ll be paying for years.

 In this case, the first thing I would find out is if the officer filmed the stop- most GSP do- an if he triggered the video camera before or after he entered the 55 zone- "usually" the camera is triggered by the blue light activation-
 If he filmed it from the moment the chase started, youve already proven your case- in more ways than one. If he started filming afterwards, and you can prove where he zapped you- the ticket becomes invalid. The proof there would have to rest upon you to find the truth-

 I would avoid approaching the officer- he did his job, his parts done. You have to work up the ladder from there. If you plan on paying for your original offense that you say you commited, you may have to prove it- without proof, the judge will go by whats on that ticket(an ye better hope Mr Judge is in a good mood)- the burden of proof- will rest on your shoulders...you must decide (and prepare) if you plan on this course of action- The judge will follow the law. If you prove your right, the ticket will be tossed-.

 Pending your available funds, and future travels- it may pay to show up, pay the fine- and let the insurance company reep the rewards-
Me, I`d fight it to the wall- simply because if it happened exactly as you say, the officer lied-and will continue to do so till he`s caught. 
 Look at the people who posted negitively on this thread, and ask yourself:
 Would they have said different if their wife had come home with the same story? If it had been them?

The list of questions:
Did the officer have you in sight from the moment he pulled the trigger till stop?
Did the officer tape the stop- on the tape, is there a verbal question from you about the speed or location within the 55mph zone, or why he wrote it as xx in a 55?
Did you at any time verbally say that you were in fact speeding in the 65 zone- even though you were stopped in a 55?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed in North Ga. said:


> For the original poster :Ted- yes, I`d go to court,simply because if it happened exactly as you say, to do otherwise is an injustice to yourself and higher rates you`ll be paying for years.
> 
> In this case, the first thing I would find out is if the officer filmed the stop- most GSP do- an if he triggered the video camera before or after he entered the 55 zone- "usually" the camera is triggered by the blue light activation-
> If he filmed it from the moment the chase started, youve already proven your case- in more ways than one. If he started filming afterwards, and you can prove where he zapped you- the ticket becomes invalid. The proof there would have to rest upon you to find the truth-
> ...



Interesting take on the matter Ed.  He did not turn on his lights until he was right up behind me.  He did not lose sight of me the entire time.  I have 2 eye witnesses that were in the truck with me. Do I need them to come with me, or are notarized statments enough to take to the inital court date. I did not question what was on the ticket because it looked like it said 65, and I knew I was in a 65 zone.  After closer examination I saw it actually said 55.

It could have been an honest mistake on the LEOs part, but (this is what I find interesting) he may have been intentionally lying to increase revenues.

I am going to gather some exhibits in the form of maps, and lay it all out including where the posted speed limit signs are.  My witnesses should help my case, and if the LEO decides to lie some more, they will NOT corroberate his story.  Like I said, I am more than willing to pay the fine for what I did (74 in a 65), but not what I am falsley accused of (74 in a 55).


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2010)

I would fight your case, to get it corrected of course. I have gotten 3 tickets in the last six years for speeding all have been in small towns (cochran,hawkinsville,and waverly hall) these are all towns that make there money setting these 35 mph zone on major highways that drop from 55 to 35 instantly and that is how they get you. two of the three times I was less than 15 mph ove the third I was 19, after talking to the cop I honestly did'nt realize the speed change and the ticket could cost me my job, he made it 47 in 35. then he told me it would not be reported on my insurance if it is less than 13 over the limit but they would get their money for the fine (win win) according to the cop. My wifes friend works for an insurance agency, she recently pulled my record and it is completely clean. I am not positive about the 13 over deal, but its worth a fight to get corrected.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 22, 2010)

I would def. fight it. you really don't want to be paying those higher rates for the next few years.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Aug 22, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Interesting take on the matter Ed.  He did not turn on his lights until he was right up behind me.  He did not lose sight of me the entire time.  I have 2 eye witnesses that were in the truck with me. Do I need them to come with me, or are notarized statments enough to take to the inital court date. I did not question what was on the ticket because it looked like it said 65, and I knew I was in a 65 zone.  After closer examination I saw it actually said 55.
> 
> It could have been an honest mistake on the LEOs part, but (this is what I find interesting) he may have been intentionally lying to increase revenues.
> 
> I am going to gather some exhibits in the form of maps, and lay it all out including where the posted speed limit signs are.  My witnesses should help my case, and if the LEO decides to lie some more, they will NOT corroberate his story.  Like I said, I am more than willing to pay the fine for what I did (74 in a 65), but not what I am falsley accused of (74 in a 55).



half question- how far into the 55 zone were you before he was actually in the road pointed at your tail, trying to catch up?
 I only ask because, its entirely possible his case will be based on the second reading-not the first- at which point he might assume your already in the 55, even though you might have had several feet to go before entering it, and slowing down-

 If thats the case, it may not be worth fighting it- he may honestly have tagged you over the limit (which you were)and assumed you were within the 55 zone already- ultra hard to beat that one-but its been done.

 If youdo  bring two friends, and both say the same thing, I`d advise you to say nothing what so ever about your actual speed over the posted limit- just that the officer mistakenly ticketed you within a 55 zone, but took the reading outside- AND put it on the ticket mistakenly-- honest mistake, happens all the time judge, ect,ect-  the burden of proof falls upon the officer at that time, to prove he used radar within the 55--
question then:- how far into the 55 were you actually stopped- and could you have stopped within that distance if you were going at the speed he says he got you at-(which is why he did not blue light you at the onset)

 Im not doubting anything here- I hear these stories in alot of places, and honestly if the person who got stopped would have stood their ground in court, they would have won-if they knew they were right in the first place. It takes a bit of gutts to stand up there and give your side, but this is America, at least we get the chance to- If you honestly feel you were right, you owe it to yourself to use whatever you can to prove it-

One of those counties in Atlanta were pulling this a year back- we called them vultures- the motorcycle police would sit up on the overpass over 75/85 south and use laser- they were hitting people in the 65 zone- other side of the bridge was the GSP cars- in the 55 zone. Guess what was on the tickets?
The GSP radio frequency is 154.600- and I guarentee you they were racking it up and telling the jokes that day.
 I come from a law enforcement family- Ive heard the stories, and to this day I have the utmost respect for the badge....but Im just sayin....things happen.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 22, 2010)

FIGHT IT! Your right hes wrong!


----------



## Hoyt804 (Aug 23, 2010)

Call the local GSP post and talk to the trooper, it could have been a mistake and he will fix it.  If you cant find the number call *GSP.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 24, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> It does make a difference whether it was 9 mph or 19 mph over the posted limit for points and insurance.  If it is truly an error I would try to contact the officer first and see if he will reduce it to 9 mph.  Admit you agree you were speeding but you were in a 55 zone at the time and not 65.  If that doesn't get you anywhere, I would go to court and meet with the solicitor.  They will probably make a deal or drop it completely.




That's exactly what I would do, but I havenever met a sloppy TROOPER....


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 26, 2010)

there is a trooper on here you should pm him and ask his professional advice but when they write a ticket it's a done deal i will look back for his name you can pm me if i don't leave it here


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 29, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> I got a speeding ticket this morning from a State Trooper.  I was going 74 in a 65, no getting around that.  The officer clocked me in a 65 zone.  In the 2 or 3 miles it took him to mobilize and catch up with me, we passed into a 55 zone.  The actual stop happened in the 55 zone.  He put 74 in a 55 on the ticket. Here are my questions.
> 
> 1. should I document my case with maps and my eye witnesses affidavits, and go to court to try and get the infraction dropped from 19 over to 9 over? $$$$$
> 
> ...



first off...i commend you for  being honest.  most on here would say they weren't speeding.  

second off...take it to court and explain to the judge exactly what you told us.  you will be fine.  if the judge drops it to 9 over he will not nail you with court cost.  the ones that get nailed with court cost are the ones who show up in court with their butt on their shoulders and have attitudes.  

if the officer made a mistake, he made a mistake.  everyone is not perfect like the people who commented that he should lose his job or be "punished" by supervisors.  this is exactly what the traffic court system is designed for.  unfortunately it get's abused by those who intentially break traffic laws and try to "beat" tickets.  these are the people who need to get it handed to them.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 29, 2010)

Agree, there is a good chance they would reduce it in court if you present a reasonable explanation.  But you also could try calling the appropriate office first.  Not sure if it would be state patrol or the county in your case.  I had the exact same thing happen once in Houston County.  

I called the county and politely explained that I did not deny speeding, but looking at the location of the signs I believed I was still in the 55 zone when speeding as opposed to the 45 zone where I pulled over to stop.  No problem, they talked to the deputy and thankfully agreed to reduce the fine.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 30, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> first off...i commend you for  being honest.  most on here would say they weren't speeding.
> 
> second off...take it to court and explain to the judge exactly what you told us.  you will be fine.  if the judge drops it to 9 over he will not nail you with court cost.  the ones that get nailed with court cost are the ones who show up in court with their butt on their shoulders and have attitudes.
> 
> if the officer made a mistake, he made a mistake.  everyone is not perfect like the people who commented that he should lose his job or be "punished" by supervisors.  this is exactly what the traffic court system is designed for.  unfortunately it get's abused by those who intentially break traffic laws and try to "beat" tickets.  these are the people who need to get it handed to them.



Thanks for the advice.  Should I try and contact the court before the court date? Or just go to court humble and well documented?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2010)

Notarized statements will not do.  If you want their statements considered, they must be in court and subject to cross examination.


----------



## Citiboy287 (Aug 30, 2010)

This worked for me once , I dont see how he clocked me so fast since I had just truned onto the main road and was driving an old subaru with a stick shift  I went to court and before was approached about the matter by the Solicator , I explained the story and He agreeed that I could pay a $75.00 fine on teh charge of FAILURE TO OBEY A TRAFFIC DEVICE ( the speed limit sign ) Paid the fine no points , no insurance increase


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 31, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Should I try and contact the court before the court date? Or just go to court humble and well documented?



It depends on the court.  A lot of probate judges will allow you to come up early and take care of business.  Best thing to do is just call, tell whoever answers (usually the clerk) that you would to take care of a ticket.  Some judges prefer to do it this way so they don't clog up the actual court date.

If that doesn't work, go the humble route.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 31, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> It does make a difference whether it was 9 mph or 19 mph over the posted limit for points and insurance.  If it is truly an error I would try to contact the officer first and see if he will reduce it to 9 mph.  Admit you agree you were speeding but you were in a 55 zone at the time and not 65.  If that doesn't get you anywhere, I would go to court and meet with the solicitor.  They will probably make a deal or drop it completely.


contacting the officer is the best thing to do.have everything handy so you can reference the ticket #,the different areas(where he clocked you and where he actually stopped you).be nice and you will be amazed at how many times these guys will work with you.i'v never known a bad State Trouper,and i'v known a lot of'em.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 23, 2010)

Well folks, court was this morning.  I was plenty early and besides the "special cases" I was first.  

I did not contact the officer beforehand.

This was a "Plea Arraignment".  No trials today, just state your plea kinda stuff.

I had 2 notarized statements from my witnesses who were in the vehicle with me, and I prepared some pictures from Google Street view that showed the speed limit signs etc, and a couple maps that placed those photos on a view of the road.

My name was called and I approached the prosecutor.  We exchanged good mornings, and he opened the conversation by saying this. "Mr. _Deer Hunter_, based on your age (I'm 39) and the fact that you have not received a citation in 15 years, I am willing to drop this to 64 in a 55, your fine will be $93, and no points will go on your license."  After I explained why I was there and didn't just pay the ticket he got a wild look in his eyes like he had about 35 cups of coffee, and said we could go to trial if I wanted to. I told him I was agreeable to his plea, and that a trial would not be necessary.  Case closed, money gone.

The outcome was a lot better than 19 over and a +$200 fine.  I am sure my insurance company will still have a hey day with my rates, but it won't be as bad.

I never even got to state my case or show my photos, statements or maps.  Whatever.  Pay your money slave, but at least he was lenient.

Here are the things that struck me.
-The prosecutor seemed to run the show. The judge just signed stuff and looked unhappy
-All the younger folks that came to court got the max penalties accompanied by a tongue lashing
- they were obviously more concerned with the guys that had DUIs, pot possessions, suspended licenses, reckless driving, and multiple tickets
-they were efficient at collecting money, big surprise. I estimate with 40 some cases at approx $250 a case they banked $10,000.  With 10 employees in the court room at $30 per hour for maybe 6 hours, they cleared $8000, minus rent and overhead.

Been awhile since I was in court (thankfully), and was definitely educational

My advice is – Don’t Speed.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Sep 24, 2010)

My advice is – Don’t Speed.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I agree


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Well folks, court was this morning.  I was plenty early and besides the "special cases" I was first.
> 
> I did not contact the officer beforehand.
> 
> ...



I will second that, I haven't had a ticket since 1984, Mainly because I don't speed. (OK, that and the fact that my wife would be on me so fast and furious I thought I was surrounded  )


----------



## shea900 (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad that worked out for you.


----------

